# silicone molds



## goatnewbie (Jun 18, 2008)

I am getting sick and tired of lining my wooden molds and was thinking of using silicone molds. Has anyone used these before? I have a couple of small "travel bar" size (silicone) molds that I bought this year to use as either travel bars to sell 6/$5 or to give away as a sample if I need to. They come out so nice and I have found some 12" (silicone) molds for $20 a piece or 5/$75 which I am seriously considering purchasing. Can I get cheaper ones from a food supply place? I would like my finished bars to be about 2 1/4" by 3 1/4" and make them an 1" wide so they would weigh about 4-4.5 oz. Any ideas or just break down and by the ones I found. Or are kelsie molds the way to go, I would still want load mold that I can cut to my width.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmmm, where did you find the 12" ones for $20?

I bought a few uplands this year and am loving them and plan to purchase more. They make 3.5 x 2.5 logs. I've got some pics I'm going to post, maybe today.


----------



## goatnewbie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry they are only 8" long, its from wholesale supplies plus.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh, the green ones? I have one of those. The soap does come out nice but I find the mold a little stiff for getting the soap out. But you sure can't beat the price.


----------



## goatnewbie (Jun 18, 2008)

Kathy, which mold do you have from upland? Vertical or horizontal? Do you need to use a liner and are you happy with it?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I recently bought a double log mold with silicon liners from Woodfields. I am loving it. I also have a silicon lined Upland slab mold which I also love. My upland has a white liner and has the bolts instead of the rubber bands as their website shows. I wish I had bought the silicon lined molds years ago. 
I also have a green one from WSP but have never used it.

http://www.shop.woodfieldswood.com/category.sc?categoryId=2

http://www.uplandsoapfactory.com/store/product.php?productid=38&cat=1&page=1


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I just posted pictures in another thread.

LaNell.....are the Woodfields liners thicker than Uplands? I too am sorry I didn't purchase these sooner!


----------



## goatnewbie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you both of you for your quick replies, I was dreading making more soap - which I desperately need to. I will definitely being ordering molds today or tomorrow and getting back to making soap.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh.....one drawback to Uplands.....they take a long time. Like 3 weeks. But it's worth the wait.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Kathy - I never thought about thickness. I will look tonight when I get home. I have soap in both molds so I have to go to the soap kitchen anyway.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

O.K. 

Upland slab mold liner has a really thick silicon end and medium other end and real thin on the two long sides.
Woodfields is the same thickness on all sides and is about twice as thick as the thinnest side of the upland but not quite as thick as the thickest one end of the upland.
Clear as mud huh?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, that does seem odd. My Uplands seem to be the same thickness all around. I'd like to try a Woodfields but they don't have the right sizes.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I changed sizes since I bought a cutter that the 12" log fits perfectly. It is 1" and I had always cut thicker. The bars are a tad wider and a tad taller so the weight is about .5 oz less than my old bars. So I now have a consistent 5 oz (after curing) bar that will fit into a box or I can continue to shrink wrap. 

Yes my upland slab is definitely not consistent all the way around on the thickness of the liner. Three different thicknesses BUT I really like the mold and I make logs and slabs and it is really easy to unmold. I just flip it over on the top and then take the liner off the soap. I don't even loosen the wing nuts. I have the one with the cut marks.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Now I didn't even think of that.....just flipping the whole thing over without removing it from the box first.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Just looked at the Uplands molds. I really want that 3 loaf one. Can't believe the prices on those suckers!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a 3 log Woodfields and regret getting it. Too heavy to flip over easily with 3 logs. So I just use two at a time. Upland doesn't seem to be in operation at this time.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

I ordered a log mold from them on 3/30 online and have not heard from them since. But my card has not been charged.

Vicki in NC


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I have heard on another forum that they are in the middle of selling the company.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I have two Woodfields 3 log molds. I LOVE them! I tried a ton of different molds before this, including my own wooden molds and WSP green log molds and lining with mylar. They are going on two years old this summer and they are still as good as new. The soap slips right out of them and I would never go back to non silicone again.

Having gotten really sick, I haven't made soap in months so I finally got the chance and soaped up a storm last night (a whole three batches). I was able to unmold a batch after only 6 hours. I may not suggest this to everyone but it goes to show how nicely the liners slip off even with still warm and slightly soft soap.



adillenal said:


> I have a 3 log Woodfields and regret getting it. Too heavy to flip over easily with 3 logs. So I just use two at a time. Upland doesn't seem to be in operation at this time.


I do not flip over my whole log mold. I pull out the center wooden pieces and then the center mold is simple to take out, then I pull the side molds out. Every once in a while, when I have made a mess of my pour, I need to take a pair of pliers to pull out the wood dividers but that is getting more rare 

If anyone truly hates their Woodfields, I may be convinced to help take them off their hands. Not having tried any other soft silicone molds, I may be a bit bias.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

What I like about the 2 log Woodfield is that it is so easy to just flip it over and the logs slide out. Not so with the 3 log since it is cumbersome to flip over and a tad heavy. When my shoulder gets well, maybe I can flip it over with ease. I don't take anything apart. I am LAZY. But for almost $300 with shipping I will use it forever. :biggrin


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a Woodfields, and I LOVE it.

Ordered 2 Uplands back in January, and have heard *nothing*. Card hasn't been charged, but still - I've left 3 or 4 messages now, and countless emails, and nothing. :sigh

I think I may be going back to Woodfields....only 1 mold for what I was paying Uplands for 2, but at least I'd have another mold!


----------

